# Rooster or Hen?



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

My little Easter Peep I got at the beginning of March is starting to grow up. Thing is, he/she is different then the others. Different noise, shape and behavior. I have asked the question on a chicken forum, they say pullet. I asked in the chicken forum here, and they say rooster. Either way I'm keeping him.


----------



## Bonfire98 (May 25, 2013)

Im thinking pullet?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

i would definitely say pullet.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I would say pullet.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Frosty said:


> I would say pullet.


Whats throwing me is this:

This is Freya, the same breed. Both are the same age.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Changed my mind, that is a rooster I think. I didn't realize how old they were.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, its tail feathers are really long, but its eyes say it is a hen.

Maybe it's a hermie?! :ROFL:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No I would stick with girl, the fethers just dont have the same arch as the other. Even though same breed they are not going to look 100% the same.


----------



## Billythegoat (Feb 11, 2013)

It is a girl. There isn't any development of sickle feathers.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Billythegoat said:


> It is a girl. There isn't any development of *sickle feathers*.


What about these? Its hard to "capture" the way he really looks on camera, for seem reason the comb lightens (even without flash).


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok..my chicken expert ( my 13 year old daughter) we call her the chicken whisper lol..said you have a rooster...the comb is more peaks which indicates it will grow like a rooster comb..plus the tail feathers are more spread eagle as she puts it..she did want me to say she is not and expert lol..but it is her best guess...
I do have to say around here she has a 98% right on rating lol..


----------



## Billythegoat (Feb 11, 2013)

From the pictures all the feathers appear very rounded so I'd still say hen. I don't really judge hen/rooster by comb because we have had hens we swear were roosters but yet lay eggs just because of their combs.


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

I think she is a pullet. I had the same issue with one of my leghorns this year. One of them challenged me and made different clucks than the others, but it turned out that was just her personality!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

DOes the chicken have spurs on the back of the legs..??? this would indicate Rooster..if not then most likely a hen...


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Also, at this age they'll start getting their saddle feathers in. That was one of the only way we could tell with our cochins this year! One of our bantams started crowing before he had any feathers, it was hilarious to hear the little chick voice crowing. I usually can tell but this guy has me stumped. I'm tempted to say rooster because his body type is leaner than the hens though.


----------

